# Plywood splines?



## daveinjersey (Feb 27, 2013)

Was just about to resaw some stock down to 1/2" for some splines, as per my design, when I thought it might be easier just to cut them from 1/2" plywood scrap. Panel of the same 1/2" plywood are to be glued into the same grooves of the same rails as the splines. Wouldn't plywood be superior spline stock - less prone to split?

Or am I missing something?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Plywood makes a good spline. Just measure since most plywood these days is undersized by up to 1/32in less than stated thickness.


----------



## daveinjersey (Feb 27, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> Plywood makes a good spline. Just measure since most plywood these days is undersized by up to 1/32in less than stated thickness.


So you're saying that there should basically be zero play - the spline should fit as snugly as possible while still accommodating the glue?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

daveinjersey said:


> So you're saying that there should basically be zero play - the spline should fit as snugly as possible while still accommodating the glue?


Yes, it should be a snug fit. I put a very slight chamfer on the lead in edges of splines so they don't scrape the walls and push all the glue to the bottom. Allow at least 1/16" gap width of groove to spline width.


















.


----------



## madmantrapper (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't know what you are after, but maybe biscuits would work.


----------

